# When did you realize you were fat?



## squeezablysoft (Feb 23, 2017)

For me I think I realized it around age 7 or so, pretty much at the same time as I actually became overweight. Don't recall any particular moment of revelation, just this sense that fatness was part of who I was. Did any of you have a specific moment when it hit you? Did your sense of being fat pretty much match reality, like with me, or did it come a significant amount of time before or after you actually became overweight?


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 26, 2017)

I suppose I've known since I was in elementary school, and I realized my legs were thicker than the legs of the kids next to me, but I never really considered myself "fat." Then, in third grade, I had a teacher who just entranced me with her ability to fill the classroom door, and it *really* didn't occur to me to think of myself as fat, all the way through high school, when... Well, a lot of things happened, but let's just say that through high school and into my first real job, I met a lot of very pretty fat girls, who I couldn't get out of my mind, and whenever I felt tempted to think of myself as fat, my mind would shoot back "not like her. Not like what you've been dreaming of."

It's only after years in my current workplace environment that I'm beginning to think I'm soft enough for my purposes. Looking at myself in the mirror now, while I don't have the size those lovely ladies had, my proportions aren't too different, and I don't feel quite as envious anymore. So, yes. I guess I feel "fat" now, and thank God.


----------



## RealMe (Feb 26, 2017)

I knew I weighed more than the other kids but I was never "fat" and didn't feel fat. Always had a flat stomach, no jiggle. But my legs were bigger, hips and butt definitely bigger, I was just... bigger. In high school I still wasn't "fat" but struggled with self image when I had to buy plus sized clothes. I first felt fat when I was around 25 after gaining weight, I think I weighed around 240. It was then that I started to have to squeeze into airline seats and since I traveled a lot it was a huge impact on my life. Also since I traveled to developing countries for work, it was at that weight when people started to hackle me in public when at the markets or walking along the streets. "Fat girl go home!" Other countries are not as accepting of obesity as the USA.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 27, 2017)

Late 20's I guess when I got up to 150 or so. Normally I was 110/ 115 so that seemed fat to me.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 18, 2017)

I had a "fat moment" when realized I could no longer stuff myself into size 16 jeans. There was a time, not that long ago either that I would have considered a size 16 to be massive. These days I am lucky if I can get into a 20-22, lol.


----------



## Hugh Jaguy (Apr 10, 2017)

Like some of the others I knew in elementary school that my legs and arms were a little bigger than some of the other boys in my class. But it was in Jr. high when I really began to gain. Many painful things from my childhood caused me to dabble in drugs and alcohol at this time, but instead of continuing down that road, I replaced them with food. By the time I graduated high school, I was over 300 pounds. My heaviest weight was around 465, and now I weigh 360.


----------



## ssbbwhoneybee (Apr 11, 2017)

I realize I was fat when I was running out the door for the bus and twisted my ankle and my dad had to help me back in the house and he was struggling (True Story):blush:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 11, 2017)

ssbbwhoneybee said:


> I realize I was fat when I was running out the door for the bus and twisted my ankle and my dad had to help me back in the house and he was struggling (True Story):blush:



I recently injured my ankle two fractures and some ligament damage but I was getting off the bus. Not fun at all.


----------



## Astarte (Apr 25, 2017)

I knew I was fat a long time before I actually became overweight. I just grew to fill up my mental image of myself.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 25, 2017)

Astarte said:


> I knew I was fat a long time before I actually became overweight. I just grew to fill up my mental image of myself.



You're lucky. I wish I could do that.


----------



## Astarte (Apr 26, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> You're lucky. I wish I could do that.



I didn't feel lucky while in the process. I only found body positivity and fat acceptance long after I'd already filled my expectations so I had all the issues along with that.

Of course now I'm quite happy with the body I achieved. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 26, 2017)

I remember since when I was a young kid. I went from a miserable fat guy to a happy fat girl.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 27, 2017)

Astarte said:


> I didn't feel lucky while in the process. I only found body positivity and fat acceptance long after I'd already filled my expectations so I had all the issues along with that.
> 
> Of course now I'm quite happy with the body I achieved. :happy:



It was different for me. Ever since I was a child, the feeling I've felt when I saw very fat people was never sadness or pity, but envy.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 27, 2017)

Peace on earth


----------



## DiDiZia (May 25, 2017)

I've always been chubby. The kids at my primary school never missed as chance to let me know that I was fat. So, I guess you could say around 5-6 years old. I'm 19 years old now.


----------



## NOLAman (Jun 24, 2017)

Good question. I've told this story before in another thread, but here is is again in summary: 
I was married in my early 50s to a high school sweetheart after being widowed. She is of italian heritage, a great cook, and a bit of an unacknowledged FA. I am about 6'1", and weighed about 180lbs when we got married almost 7 years ago. I then had an athletic build that hadn't changed really since college. My wife encouraged me to enjoy her terrific cooking, which I did, and gained 15lbs or so in the first few months. 

She continued to encourage me, often rubbing my belly and telling me that all the men in her family were big, and that she liked "a little extra" on her guy. I soon got up to 200lbs, and became conflicted about it when my doctor advised me to lose weight. I tried to lose some, found it very difficult, got frustrated, and ended up gaining a little more.

I guess I first started to accept "BHM" status (although I didn't know what that meant at the time) when we were shopping together a few years ago, and we came on a mannequin modeling men's briefs. I was looking at it when she whispered to me, "You know, fat men look better in boxers." (I then bought 3 pairs of boxers and we had a great night, BTW!) 

Now I'm about 240 or so, and as you might guess, I've got an entirely new wardrobe, having gone from a waist of 32" to almost 42", and a a suit size of 40L to about 46M. At 200, I was more barrel-chested. Now my belly has surpassed my chest (and I've developed small man boobs, which my wife seems to love) so I've accepted the fact that I'm a fat guy, now.


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2017)

I realized I was fat, when I was 5 years old. I was outside playing when this man blurted out to me "you fat". My family on my father's side use to call me Tank. I have been called fat as long as I can remember. I used to hate it. Now I am proud of it. I embrace it. I love it.


----------

